# do you push or pull when you sweep?



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

alright randomness level 100+ 
when you sweep up do you push the debris? or pull it? I find pulling much more effective,


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't know anyone who pushes.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Pull except when using a "push broom" like when sweeping the garage or driveway.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Pull. I got made fun of at an old job for pulling with a push broom :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I gather, so it's both. I push a vacuum and dust in a circular motion. I feel so domestic.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I gather the debris into one central pile, moving around it as I pull it toward the pile that I can just sweep into the dustpan when I finish. That seems to be the most efficient way to remove loose debris before vacuuming and then possibly mopping. Having one big lightly colored concrete floor throughout the entirety of my house means a lot of sweeping and mopping, but it also means that there's nowhere for the dust to stay.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Both, depending on which type of broom I'm using. I use a regular broom in my kitchen which I pull, but in the shop I use a push broom.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I do both, depending on which way is more effective, where it's being swept etc


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Both


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

pull


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

someone recently sparked my interest in broom sweep/pulling, its pretty fun, especially after doing some squats.

like _really, really fhun_.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

....wait you mean with a broom?


----------

